# 60 degree plywood join



## Ilka99 (Mar 14, 2021)

I am a total beginner and I would like to know - in theory - how one can join two plywood plates (less than 12 mm thickness) at a 60 degree angle?
Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Chenier (Mar 15, 2019)

It would help if we knew what equipment was available to you, that you are comfortable using.

The quick answer is to cut a 30º bevel on the edge of each piece with a hand plane / circular saw / table saw / jointer / band saw / router table. How you do it is going to be a bit different for each different piece of equipment. Whatever it is, plan on doing some test cuts before you do the real thing.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

do you want the surfaces flush and if so, how flush? Construction grade ply has thicker skins than the thin veneers in cabinet grade ply. Perfectly flush joints in cabinet grade ply are not easy to make but dowels would be the solution I wood look at.

Clamping is another factor you might need to consider.

Pocket screws clamp and join but the joints have a tendency to shift so if flush alignment is requires maybe they aren't such a good idea. Dowels could be used for alignment with pocket screws for clamping though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It would help if we knew what equipment was available to you, that you are comfortable using.
> - Chenier
> 
> do you want the surfaces flush and if so, how flush?.....
> - Loren


+1, +1 = +2…

Few if any likes my answers as I believe in long ranged forecasts… and a deep pocket helps.

How long do you intend to woodwork? If you want to get serious in the long time, it would be hard to *not consider* a *Domino*... costly to start with, but would save you the *cheap* to *dear* path of,

*pocket-holes (jigs) → splines (router/saw/dado) → dowels (jigs) → biscuits (jigs) → generic floating tenons*

ranging from *trial and error* to *accuracy*... and by then you believe you've invested too much to swap out for a *Domino*.

Will you ever want to break it down?... pocket-holes or *Domino*...
... and the list goes on.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

^ Using the above analogy, First you will need to buy a sliding table saw….

I like the tape, glue, and fold method.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Stack the two pieces. Twist them so they are 60 degrees. Shoot a few screws into where they intersect. Easy breezy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... First you will need to buy a sliding table saw….
> - LeeRoyMan


The guy that taught *JC* his trade never had a sliding table saw… But after *J* started his carpentry apprenticeship, the sky was the limit!

Welcome to LJs *Ilka*...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Modern glues are stronger than the wood, so some of the traditional reinforcements are obsolete. It depends on what you are making. I would not be looking to put any kind of spline, screw, pin etc through 12mm ply. If a glued joint was not strong enough, I would be butting in a backer strip of some sort.

In big tool automated shops, making thousands of them, they would mill a V across the ply and fold it. I have seen it done on a router table. 
If I were to do it on my table saw, I would cut the 30 degree bevel with a 3/4 MDF backer holding the thin ply very very flat. 1000 years ago, cabinet makers used a hand saw and a plane.

You did not say what you were making or how large or what tools you have on hand. I suspect as a beginner, you are not going to buy a $56,000 SCM machine.


----------

